

Tell HN: Thank you for the feedback - raganwald

I really appreciate the feedback on the naming of jQUery Combinators and the cultural issues around obscure CS topics. Thank you.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1449777
======
kls
in link form:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1449777>

------
lhorie
Conversely, I find your submissions immensely interesting. Thank you.

